# Help~ Speedometer/odometer question from newbie



## oldNissan (Jan 30, 2004)

I know you may have seen speedometer/odometer questions >20 times here, me too, but I still cannot figure out how to fix that 92 maxima after I searched this forum. So pls keep reading... Thanks!

Anyone tell me how to identify the electronic speed sensor plug on the 92 maxima transmission case? Cannot trace the cable sticking out from the firewall, no such a thing there. Come on veterans, point it out!
:showpics: 

Both speedo/odometer stopped working yesterday. I'm trying to follow those lucky people who fixed this problem by themselves.

There is sth. that may or may not relate to the problem:
the alternator was replaced by technicians last week after looking for short circuit. 
I put a small compass ball($4) on the dashboard near the tachometer yesterday.

Reviews:
--
1997XETruck  --- "by 1988 Nissan was using electronic speedometers in the Maxima".
1997 GA16DE --- "it could be anything between the speed sensor on the tranny to the actual speedometer, or anything in between."
Nicholsp --- fixed the problem by clean/replace the pin plug(AUD$8).
......


----------



## oldNissan (Jan 30, 2004)

reply...reply...reply~~~ :cheers: 

there are only tiny pictures of speed sensor location in Haynes manual, like jigsaw puzzle, showing no clue of where they are.


----------



## oldNissan (Jan 30, 2004)

*Hey~ it's done!*

Dug up the speed sensor(vss) and fixed it without any replacement.

The newbie spent a lot of time on locating the vss. Confused by other 2 suspects/sensors on the transmission case...Haynes manual only tells you the cable drive vss/speedo on 1985-1992 maxima and the shape of electric vss on 92 is different from the 1993 version and later...

Now I can tell you the fact:
1. 92 maxima has electric vss/seedometer assembly, not mechanical cable drive.

2. The vss on this model is the tail of the transmission, close the the driver side firewall, kind of big, bulged out completely as a vertical column with wire attached to its flat rubber cap.

3. After disconnecting the cap/wire, you can pull out the sensor, but only plastic gear and a core of magnetic rock are there, no coil/electrode. The odd design allows no AC voltage measurement on that part. Look at the rubber+plastic cap, a few metal strips are printed there as "coil". Simple and robust, but you got to take the cap/wire together to the multimeter. Have to crack buckles on the weather-beaten connectors when detaching wires.

4. The gear looks good(one reason for on time transmission oil change: the baby got plastic teeth in the tranny!). 
5. Rotate the gear and do the 0.5v AC measurement...this part is common...

5. The uncommon is that you will get 0.0v reading if the on-cap coil is not pushed all the way down to the magnetic stone. The outside rubber brim should be about 5mm high after a hard push. 10mm is high enough for zero reading, although the sensor is good.

6. Recalled that this rubber cap was easily pulled out...bingo~ that's the matter. A cap with 5mm brim should be very hard to take off. So if you see a >5mm brim 92 maxima VSS, align the wire entry to the dent and hammer the cap and your job will be done.

7. The rubber cap stays with sensor for friction restrain. The senor would get a chance to blow the cap away and breathe fresh air when driving or sunshine makes its inner air inflating. Bad design.

8. I did check the instrument cluster before the VSS was located, and a screw dived into steering column when removing the cluster...then 40 minutes additional anxious work... 

So, no bill from mechanic/dealer this time(but $33 new toolkits handling the old screws)...struggled in cold wind for a few days...anyway, a successful ending.



--
Work hard and hit the luck --- Shen


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

sorry for the lack of response... it's kinda difficult to find info on the older Nissan's at times... congrats on gettin it fixed and posting the solution!

:thumbup:


----------



## Maximize13 (Feb 17, 2004)

*Similar Problem with Gauges,New Alternator but still sucking battery power????*

Lost power in my dashboard gauges, Later lights dimmed and engine failed. Replaced the battery in San Diego (80 miles from home)..Worked fine until 60 miles later same thing, realized could be the Alternator, Replaced it and put in a 3rd new battery in 4 days, by the way K'mart honored all three without any ?'s. Thought everything was solved but battery died today...Any suggestions on what this ordeal may be ? Appreciate any feedback.... :cheers:


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

check all the wiring... you may have a bad ground that's not letting you send enough power out or the power wire on the alternator is no good


----------



## killermax33 (Feb 12, 2009)

i have a 96 maxima se the alternator is good the wires r hot coming from it also the instrument cluster dont work someone told me if the cluster wont work the alternator wont charge because the alternator light wont come on to tell it to charge or something
im a noob so plzzz help asap


----------

